# Apps for Kindle Fire HD -- Not a Plethora



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi --

I notice when I do a lookup for apps that will run on the Kindle Fire HD, that there are only 766 of them available. This is quite a disappointment.  Can we expect that this number will improve?

ZU


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Zorrosuncle,

can I ask how you got this number? I get thousands..one of us is doing something wrong, and it very well might be me,  but if I know how you got your number it might give me an idea...

Here's the link I found.

Betsy


----------



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Zorrosuncle,
> 
> can I ask how you got this number? I get thousands..one of us is doing something wrong, and it very well might be me,  but if I know how you got your number it might give me an idea...
> 
> ...


Good Morning.

I go to the general Amazon website.
I then enter into the search field the words "Kindle Fire HD Apps"
and select "Apps for Android" as the specific area to be searched.

Itr comes up with (today) 781 apps, all of which work on my device KF HD 8.9

I tried your link, but many of them will not work on my device. I assume they work on a previous Kindle Fire device but not the latest KF device

Regards,

ZU


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Is there a particular app you're looking for?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd speculate that yes, the developers will make the necessary modifications for their Fire apps to run on the HD, certainly the popular ones.  Sometimes changes in the system require the app developers to modify their apps to run on a new system.  (Watching the iPad Mini launch there were almost visible signs of relief when it was announced that the specs for the Mini wouldn't require mods to the current iPad apps.)


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Even some of the ones that are pulled up from search don't work.  A bit sad considering that any app in the Google Play store should work on the Fire.  Amazon needs to work on getting the apps/devs up to speed.  I love the Amazon ecosystem, but if thats all we can get on the device, its not worth the $.


----------



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Even some of the ones that are pulled up from search don't work. A bit sad considering that any app in the Google Play store should work on the Fire. Amazon needs to work on getting the apps/devs up to speed. I love the Amazon ecosystem, but if thats all we can get on the device, its not worth the $.


----------



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Even some of the ones that are pulled up from search don't work. A bit sad considering that any app in the Google Play store should work on the Fire. Amazon needs to work on getting the apps/devs up to speed. I love the Amazon ecosystem, but if thats all we can get on the device, its not worth the $.


This is a far cry from the near 40,000 apps that were supposed to be out there for the Kindle. I absolutely want FlightAware, TV Guide and others. Even Optimum TV which they advertise for this area (L.I.) as being able to watch TV doesn't work on this device. It is like buying a computer but there is no software available to run on it!!!!

ZU


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Zorrosuncle said:


> This is a far cry from the near 40,000 apps that were supposed to be out there for the Kindle. I absolutely want FlightAware, TV Guide and others. Even Optimum TV which they advertise for this area (L.I.) as being able to watch TV doesn't work on this device. It is like buying a computer but there is no software available to run on it!!!!
> 
> ZU


Both those apps are also available in the 1Mobile store, but not compatible with the Fire HD. You might want to contact the developers and ask when they'll be released for the Fire HD.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Zorrosuncle said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> I go to the general Amazon website.
> I then enter into the search field the words "Kindle Fire HD Apps"
> ...


My link used Amazon's search criteria for "Kindle Fire HD" though I'm not surprised that not all of them work. I wouldn't think though, that typing "Kindle Fire HD Apps" would necessarily find all the apps in the store or even close to all of them. I think that all we can really say is that there are between the 18000 my search found and the ~800 yours found. I would guess more likely over a thousand, at least. Still not very many, I guess.

Not having had an Android device before my original Fire, I'm encountering my Fires as new territory, and finding the app selecton at Amazon fulfills most of my needs.

More are coming on line all the time. I know my preferred texting app was not available for the Fire when I got my original 7"...but is available now.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I HAVE had an android device prior to having the Fire and, for me, there are very few things I've not found in Amazon's app store. Mainly just the 'Google' branded things like Google Maps and Google Sky, both of which I have on my phone. There may also be some other things that rely on GPS, which the Fire does not have, which are not available/compatible.

Really, the key is not "how many are there?", but "what one do you want?" If you can answer that question, I bet someone here can help you find it or something equivalent either on Amazon or an alternate site.

Betsy, what's the texting App you're using?

Try this link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html/?node=3427287011&tag-kbpst-20 which shows what apps are available. If you click 'all categories' for any particular Fire device, you'll see everything that's available. In all cases it's between 36,000 and 40,000 available apps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Betsy, what's the texting App you're using?


This is the one I use most often: _(Edited to fix as I had the links reversed, sorry.)_

I have it on the iPad. It's nice; texting conversations that I'm having on one device show up on the other devices it's installed on, so if I'm on my iPad instead when a response comes in, I can answer it on that.

I've also used this one, and still do occasionally, for its "group texting."
 
If I'm meeting the daughters-in-law, for example, I can text both of them at once with the same text. And if either responds to me, both get the response. Again, had these on the iPad and liked them. I used this one on my old Fire as TextNow wasn't initially on the Fire, the app looks like it was released in October this year.



> Try this link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html/?node=3427287011&tag-kbpst-20 which shows what apps are available. If you click 'all categories' for any particular Fire device, you'll see everything that's available. In all cases it's between 36,000 and 40,000 available apps.


That's more or less the link I posted earlier (I think I got there from a different direction, and mine was for free apps). ZU said not all of them worked for his device, and I'm sure he's right. I spot checked, though, and all of those I checked worked on the HD devices. Granted, I didn't check all 40K of them.  It wouldn't surprise me if not all worked; no search is perfect. I'm quite sure, however, that there are more than 780+ HD apps available. For example, the Mahjong Deluxe HD game that was the KBAAD today in the Free Fire App thread was originally just "Mahjong Deluxe" and may very well not be tagged to show up when a search is done for "Kindle Fire HD." I would expect Amazon's search to be more accurate...but not going to test... 

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I think you just have to wait a bit. When the first Fire came out, many of the apps that were supposedly for it, were buggy as heck, or didn't work at all. The new Fire HD with the bigger size has just come out, give the developers a little time to play catch up.


----------

